# HAUNTED RADIO: hush, realm of darkness, pa6, friday the 13th, rings, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on the Realm Of Darkness, Hush, Rings, Paranormal Activity: The Ghost Dimension, Friday The 13th, and more!!

Then, we review the "Supernatural" episode titled, "The Curious Case Of Dean Winchester." Then, our Demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with "The Masochism Tango" by Tom Lehrer. all of this and so much more on the February 4 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-020415.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

